# Background of the Police Ransomware Virus



## gorgonzola (Sep 9, 2013)

A lot of malware removal requests here have to do with ransomware. This is the biggest threat after fake antivirus infections. I have come across an article about history of this malware and people behind it: http://privacy-pc.com/news/your-pc-is-blocked-background-of-the-police-ransomware-virus.html

These bad guys used social engineering to trick us with fake AV scans, now they show us fake police messages, What's next? And when will it end?


----------

